# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Ocdc

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - If you've done any live playing with a PA and stage monitoring (and a sound tech with the patience of Job), you've run into the obsessive compulsive musician that can never seem to get the right mix. The following *Dan Piraro "Bizzaro"* cartoon hits it right on the head. Meet *OCD/C*:

More comics: Bizzaro Blog


More news...

----------

